# Stolz und Vorurteil & Zombies: Gewinnt eine von 6 Funko POP!-Figuren plus Kinofreikarten



## MarcHatke (25. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stolz und Vorurteil & Zombies: Gewinnt eine von 6 Funko POP!-Figuren plus Kinofreikarten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stolz und Vorurteil & Zombies: Gewinnt eine von 6 Funko POP!-Figuren plus Kinofreikarten


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2016)

am 9. Juni


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2016)

> Schickt die richtige Antwort der Gewinnspielfrage zusammen mit eurem vollständigen Namen und eurer vollständigen Adresse an die Mail-Adresse



Teilnahme via Mail nicht Posting im Forum


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Teilnahme via Mail nicht Posting im Forum



oh, naja, das ist ja auch mal so, mal so


----------



## Luzzifus (26. Mai 2016)

Klingt als wär der Film auf einem Niveau mit Robo Geisha und Sharknado.


----------



## petrafrantz (20. Juni 2016)

Der Film »Stolz und Vorurteil & Zombies« startet am 9. Juni 2016 in den deutschen Kinos.


----------

